# Lan-Verbindung hergestellt, trotzdem kein Internet



## Rastaman (18. April 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe mich mit meinem Lan kabel über einen Switch an unseren Router angeschlossen. Bis gestern verlief das immmer Problemlos. 
Heute habe ich den Pc gestartet, und die Lan-Verbindung zeigt mir auch an, das eine Verbinung hergestellt wurde. Im INternet bin ich trotdem nicht.
eine Ip adresse habe ich bekommen, Standartgateway und DNS Server liegen im selben Adressbereich...

bitte um schnelle Hilfe

mfg Rastaman

edit: wenn ich über Wlan ins Internet möchte wird mir keine ip zugewiesen...


----------



## affenhirn (18. April 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbinung herrgestellt, tortzdem kein Internet*

Einfach mal andere Ports ausprobieren.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (18. April 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbinung herrgestellt, tortzdem kein Internet*

- Router und Switch(e) neustarten

- Netzwerkkabel durchtauschen

- PC auf DHCP umstellen (auch Gateway und DNS auf automatisch, nicht nur IP).

- Firewall prüfen - blockiert eventuell eine ?

- Findet der PC die anderen im Netzwerk und wenn ja, kannst du auch auf diese zugreifen ?

- Aktuelle Virensoftware installiert ?


----------



## Rastaman (18. April 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbinung hergestellt, trotzdem kein Internet*

Hat sich erledigt

die FIrewall war schuld


----------

